# Rote Augen + Fotos heller machen



## Lunam (1. August 2006)

Wie bekomme ich die roten Augen auf einem Foto weg?

Wie kann ich ein Bild das im halbdunklen gemacht wurde ohne Blitz heller machen damit man mehr sieht?

 

Danke für eure Antworten.


----------



## tobee (1. August 2006)

In Photoshop gibst doch den Rote Augen Pinsel.
Oder welche Version von Photoshop hast du?


----------



## Iceripper (1. August 2006)

Hi,

um ein Foto heller zu bekommen gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten.
Zum Beispiel:

Gehst du auf Bild--->Anpassen--->Helligkeit & Kontrast (finde ich persönlich nicht so gut)

Oder du erstellst eine neue Ebene in Weiß. Bei der Überlagerungsoption wählst du "weiches Licht"  und kannst dann mit der Deckkraft der Ebene mit der Helligkeit varieren.


Dies wären mal die 2 (für mich gängisten) möglichkeiten.

Greetz Andy


----------



## Neurodeamon (2. August 2006)

Helligkeit kannst Du auch mit Bild -> Gradationskurven gezielt modifizieren.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. August 2006)

Hi,
wenn ich mich recht errinere gibts das rote Augentool nur imn de rElements Version. Aber du kannst z.B eine kleine Auswahl um die Augen machen und dann mittels selektiver Farbkorrektur, oder farbton/Sättigung das Rot rausziehen.  Aber du kannst das ganze natürlich auch direkt über die Kanäle machen.

Gruß


----------



## McAce (2. August 2006)

Also in PSCS2 ist dieses Tool auch vorhanden und zwar beim Reperatur Pinsel.

McAce


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (2. August 2006)

Ja, hab ich noch gar nicht entdeckt  . Aber so fake Tools brauch ich aber auch nicht.
Will jetzt hier aber keinem zu nahe treten der das braucht.


----------



## Lunam (2. August 2006)

Ich hab Photoshop 7.0


----------



## elecfuture (2. August 2006)

"Helligkeit & Kontrast" kannste gepflegt vergessen. Sowas machste mit der "Tonwertkorrektur"


Rote Augen entfernen mit PS 7 wiefolgt.

*Schritt 01:* Öffne dein Bild.

*Schritt 02:* Zoome in dein Bild und Markiere mit dem "Lasso-Werkzeug" die Augen. Das was Rot ist natürlich.

*Schritt 03:* gehe zu: "Bild -> Einstellungen -> Farbton/Sättigung" und regel das mit dem "Sättigungsregler."


*Alternative:* Schritt 03: "Bild -> Einstellungen -> Sättigung verringern".


Das isses. Bei CS gehts einfacher ;-)


----------



## Lunam (2. August 2006)

Bei Sättigung verringern werden bei mir aber die Augen grau 

Und ganz weg bekomme ich das Rote auch nicht (;_


----------



## elecfuture (2. August 2006)

Bitte nicht so anstellen. Dann Färbe doch die Augen einfach in die gewünschte Farbe. 

Befolge Schritt 01 bis 02 und bei Schritt 03 regelst du den "Farbregler" und mit dem "Sättigungsregler" stellst du die Graustufen ein. Ziehtste den "Sättigungsregler" ein wenig runter um die natürlichkeit zu erhalten.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. August 2006)

Hi, 
@electurearf ich mal fragen warum du genau das gleiche was ich ein paar Beiträge weiter oben schon geschrieben habe wiederholst?


----------



## elecfuture (3. August 2006)

HEHE, habe ich nich gesehen. 

Sieh meins als Tutorial. Der hätte deine Antwort wahrscheinlich eh nicht verstanden.
Soll jetzt keine Kritik an den Fragesteller sein.



> warum du genau das gleiche was ich ein paar Beiträge weiter oben schon geschrieben habe wiederholst?


Aber, genau das gleiche isses nicht und wiederholt hab ich es auch nicht ;-)

Wie gesagt, hab ich nicht gesehen ;-) Warst halt schneller als ich


----------



## holzoepfael (4. August 2006)

DirtyWorld hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ja, hab ich noch gar nicht entdeckt  . Aber so fake Tools brauch ich aber auch nicht.
> Will jetzt hier aber keinem zu nahe treten der das braucht.



Verstehe dich. Jedoch habe ich das Tool heute gerade zum ersten Mal getestet und feststellen müssen, dass das gar nicht so schlecht ist und zum anderen sehr einfach in der Handhabung...Also ich würde es definitiv einmal ausprobieren...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. August 2006)

Hi,
also ich versuche eh meistens nach Möglichkeit noch nach den alten Methoden zu arbeiten. Weil diese einem nicht das Denken mit Photoshop, also wie kann was ohne irgendwelche sondertools erreichen. Ich hab damals mit Version 4 angefangen und da muste man sich auch anders helfen und man konnte schon alles machen was man heute auch kann, nur eben anders. Weil ich seh halt auch das hier oft so nach dem Motto gefragt wird warum gibt es nicht das Tool soundso welches mir aus einem Apfel eine Birne macht (ist jetzt nicht nru auf den Bereich PS gemüntzt). Aber auch ich verwende natürlich die neueren Sachen, allein schon wegen der Zeitersparniss, welche ja beim Geldverdienen eine primäre Role spielt. Nur muß man sich halt trotzdem noch zu helfen wissen.
Und was die roten Augen betrift so habe ich in meine Bilder eigentlich keine weil ich, wenn ich Blitz einsetze dann keinen Fontalblitz, der macht in der Regel die Schatten eines Bildes kaputt. Lieber etwas länger belichten.

Gruß


----------



## holzoepfael (5. August 2006)

Das stimmt, dass der Blitz eher selten geeignet ist, jedoch muss man auch sagen, dass man schon reichlich Geld ausgeben muss, um eine anständige Kamera zu erwerben...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. August 2006)

Tja. Ich fotografiere meistens noch mit meienr Nikon F80.Sparen tu ich grad auf eine D200. Bin halt Nikon Fan, auch wenn technisch gesehen Canon im Moment die Nase vorne hatt.
Hoffentlich kann mir meine Schwester die im winter aus Australien, sie lebt dort mitbringen. Die D200 kostet da umgerechnet so Ca. 800 Euro.

Gruß


----------



## BSE Royal (6. August 2006)

Um auf die roten Augen zurück zu kommen.

Ohne den Rote-Auge-Pinsel kannst Du es so machen:

- Auswahl der Iris (Auswahlellipse)
- Dialog Farbton/Sättigung (Strg+U)
- Oben im Drop-Down Menü den Farbbereich "Rottöne" anwählen
- Den Regler Sättigung nach Links schieben.

Bei braunen Augen bekommst Du damit allerdings ein Problem, da in Braun ja bekanntlich Rot steckt und Du damit entsprechend nicht nur die Adern sondern auch die Iris selber entsättigen würdest.


----------



## CreatorX (5. März 2007)

Auch wenn der Thread schon recht alt ist, wollte ich auch mal was dazu sagen, da die Sache mit der Farbtonsättigung nicht immer ausreichend ist. Oft efektiefer und schneller: Pinsel auswählen; Dunkle, fast schwarze Farbe auswählen und Transparenz zwischen 10 und 30 Stellen. Jetzt nur noch die Pinzelgröße mit der der Pupille anpassen und ein paar mal linksklicken. So geht es zumindestens bei mehreren Bildern schneller, wenn amn einmal die Einstellungen gemacht hat.


----------

